# I Lovitt Maltese



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a breeder we never hear about here, Fran is an actively showing reputable maltese breeder in AL. I don't know if all of them are available right now, but check out those pretty babies: 

http://www.ilovittmaltese.com/Puppies.html


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwww :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what adorable babies :wub: , i wish these sights would put how much they are


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been working on this website for Fran (and so sorry that the photo album page isn't yet up). But yes her dogs are gorgeous. Her Shasta just got 2 group placements last weekend. Yes, she is a wonderful example of the breeders we do not hear enough about. 

Fran is also one of the most sweet and caring people I have met since I began showing my dogs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, beautiful babies! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

gorgeous babies!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! very cute pups!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her dogs, they are darling! I have always loved Lacey......gorgeous!!! One of the babies is hers!!! I know she and Debbie with Jacob Maltese are friends and they are both great breeders~~~~


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just love the face on the 3rd one but it doesn't say if it's a boy or a girl. Carina do you know? What is her line's temperament like?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Very cute! Here is a cute little boy from I Lovitt Maltese who was available last Christmas...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've also had the pleasure to meet Fran. She is a super nice lady! Definitely someone to consider.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh wow- they have beautiful dogs! I would seriously consider them too if I were searching for a new baby.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 30 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879426


> I just love the face on the 3rd one but it doesn't say if it's a boy or a girl. Carina do you know? What is her line's temperament like?[/B]


Castle is a boy. I do not know about temperment. But you should certainly contact Fran if you are interested in one of hers. She does a great job with her babies. She handles them and loves on them. So far all of her kids that I have met have been wonderfully sweet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 30 2010, 08:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879520


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 30 2010, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879426





> I just love the face on the 3rd one but it doesn't say if it's a boy or a girl. Carina do you know? What is her line's temperament like?[/B]


Castle is a boy. I do not know about temperment. But you should certainly contact Fran if you are interested in one of hers. She does a great job with her babies. She handles them and loves on them. So far all of her kids that I have met have been wonderfully sweet.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Carina, you've done a GREAT job on her website! LOVE IT!


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

The sire is owned by Unforgettable Maltese (Decker) and I got to show with him at the national and he is VERY nice. They are beautiful pups.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Jan 30 2010, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879533


> The sire is owned by Unforgettable Maltese (Decker) and I got to show with him at the national and he is VERY nice. They are beautiful pups.[/B]


Yes, and he is a littermate to our dear JJ. Ch. Marcris Class Act.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I just received an email from Fran in response to my inquiry. None of these pups are currently available.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 31 2010, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879797


> I just received an email from Fran in response to my inquiry. None of these pups are currently available.[/B]


Sorry....did you see that there are five pups available at Tajon??


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 31 2010, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879800


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 31 2010, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879797





> I just received an email from Fran in response to my inquiry. None of these pups are currently available.[/B]


Sorry....did you see that there are five pups available at Tajon??
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 31 2010, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879800


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 31 2010, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879797





> I just received an email from Fran in response to my inquiry. None of these pups are currently available.[/B]


Sorry....did you see that there are five pups available at Tajon??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my :wub: :wub: that pawsi/delite male. the buzz/girly girl male is pretty, too  (well..they all are, of course..)


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Jan 31 2010, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879835


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 31 2010, 07:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879800





> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jan 31 2010, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879797





> I just received an email from Fran in response to my inquiry. None of these pups are currently available.[/B]


Sorry....did you see that there are five pups available at Tajon??
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my :wub: :wub: that pawsi/delite male. the buzz/girly girl male is pretty, too  (well..they all are, of course..)
[/B][/QUOTE]

tajon malts are gorgeous! tammy's dog CH Ta-Jon's Whose Your Sugar Daddy just won best in show


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they r all adorable!!!! I just love malt puppies!!!!


----------

